# General > Pets Corner >  Caithness cats protection

## unicorn

This is the link for Caithness cats protection. It is a good idea to contact them if your cat is lost or if you are looking for a new housemate to keep you company on the long cold winter nights or to amuse you all summer  :Smile:  
http://www.caithnesscatsprotection.org.uk/

----------


## Liz

> This is the link for Caithness cats protection. It is a good idea to contact them if your cat is lost or if you are looking for a new housemate to keep you company on the long cold winter nights or to amuse you all summer  
> http://www.caithnesscatsprotection.org.uk/


Cheers for that Unicorn!

Way hay a forum all to ourselves with no one moaning!!!!! :: 

If you can offer an unwanted cat or kitten please do contact us or send me a pm.

There are some cats and kittens whose pics have not been uploaded onto the site yet but hopefully should be on soon.

We have an 'oldie' called Suzy who we would very much love to get a home for. She had to come into foster care as her owner's son has come to stay with his two Jack Russells who made a sport out of chasing poor Suzy and, to make matters worse, the owner's two dogs joined in!
So she has come to us for some much needed peace and quiet!

Sadly we also had to take an 8 year old cat called Tiddles (don't know why he was called this as he is _huge_!!!) whose elderly owner is, very sadly, no longer able to care for him.

Poor Tiddles is very depressed and needs the TLC he is used to. 

Both of these cats would make ideal pets for someone living on their own or a nice quiet home.

We also need homes for 'outside cats' who are not suitable for house pets so if you have an outbuilding, barn etc and you need some 'natural pest control' then these would be ideal.

Thanks!

----------


## golach

Liz, with your knowlege, how about posting a sticky giving the local telephone numbers for the SSPCA and any other simialr organisations.

----------


## Liz

> Liz, with your knowlege, how about posting a sticky giving the local telephone numbers for the SSPCA and any other simialr organisations.


Good idea Golach but, erm, 'scuse ignorance , how do I post a sticky? ::

----------

